
Polymath David Gelernter’s wide-ranging ideas about American life - Gargoyle
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/02/theres-enough-time-to-change-everything/517209/?single_page=true
======
paulpauper
blown away by how much he knows ..I think he could beat Watson in Jeopardy

~~~
dwringer
I'm only familiar with one of his works, "The Muse in the Machine", which is a
bit dated now but provides an excellent informal discussion of the
relationship between human and computerized intelligence. It seems he has
published on some [even] more controversial topics since then, but I can
easily recommend the title I mentioned to anyone with even a passing interest
in the subject.

